# עבודה זרה



## rolmich

Hello everybody,
How would you translate the above?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## ystab

Idol worship, worship of other gods.


----------



## origumi

Also idolatry, paganism. עבודה זרה refers mainly to beliefs of idols and similar physical gods/objects, more generally also to any other polytheistic religion.


----------



## rolmich

Thanks ystab and origumi, I heard these two words as an argument against the placement of a christmas tree in the Knesset.


----------



## origumi

rolmich said:


> Thanks ystab and origumi, I heard these two words as an argument against the placement of a christmas tree in the Knesset.


AFAIK according to the traditional view Islam is the only religion (beside Judaism) fully agreed as NOT עבודה זרה (that's a theological matter, not lingual).


----------



## GeriReshef

origumi said:


> AFAIK according to the traditional view Islam is the only religion (beside Judaism) fully agreed as NOT עבודה זרה (that's a theological matter, not lingual).


AFAIK - the moslems are not considered to be עכו"ם because they do not bow the sculpture as the christians do,
but they are surely considered to be עבודה זרה.


----------



## origumi

GeriReshef said:


> but they [moslems] are surely considered to be עבודה זרה.


בן מימון כותב:

כל גוי שאינו עובד עבודה זרה, כגון אלו הישמעאליים ... אבל הנוצריים עובדי עבודה זרה הן


----------



## GeriReshef

origumi said:


> בן מימון כותב:
> 
> כל גוי שאינו עובד עבודה זרה, כגון אלו הישמעאליים ... אבל הנוצריים עובדי עבודה זרה הן


----------



## airelibre

So can עובדים זרים mean "false idol worshippers"? Or is it only used for "foreign workers"? 

In the Eyal Golan song סטטוס מאוהב he sings:
הרחוב שלך מלא ראיתי, בעובדים זרים מחוסרי תקווה.
"foreign workers lacking hope" kind of makes sense, but "false idol worshippers lacking hope" is perhaps more poetic.


----------



## GeriReshef

עובדים זרים = foreign workers
עובדי עבודה זרה = false idol worshippers


----------



## tiekey

origumi said:


> בן מימו
> 
> כל גוי שאינו עובד עבודה זרה, כגון אלו הישמעאליים ... אבל הנוצריים עובדי עבודה זרה הן



I believe it is a matter of disagreement between the Ramban (Maimonidies) and the Ramban (Nachmonidies)


----------



## origumi

tiekey said:


> I believe it is a matter of disagreement between the Ramban (Maimonidies) and the Ramban (Nachmonidies)



Ben Nachman (הרמב"ן), Rabenu Tam (רבנו תם), Hameiri (מנחם המאירי) and many other after them disagreed indeed with Ben Maimon (הרמב"ם) in regard to his view of Christianity as עבודה זרה.


Regarding Islam - in the far past is was regarded as עבודה זרה, but this is irrelevant in our days, as `obadia Yosef (מרן הרב עובדיה יוסף ז"ל) explains:

"נמצא שהגאונים הראשונים שאמרו שהישמעאלים עובדי ע"ז הם, כוונתם על הישמעאלים בדורות ראשונים שעדיין היו אדוקים בע"ז. וכמ"ש הרמב"ם בתשובה הנ"ל שאז היו להם שלשה מיני ע"ז, אבל בהמשך הדורות הגיעו למסקנא נכונה ביחוד ה', שאין עוד מלבדו".


----------



## David S

Literally speaking "עבודה זרה" means "foreign worship". Avodah means both work and worship. If we want to debate what constitutes foreign worship in Judaism, we'll have to ask a rabbi


----------

